# Sunday smile😊🍁Fall walk🍂Pretty scenery



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava went with me this morning to get coffee and take a walk on the grounds of where we live. Today is extraordinarily beautiful. Fall is so pretty, I enjoy the brisk sunny mornings and the beautiful leaves and all of the wildlife out and about preparing for the long winter, makes you appreciate what life should really be about. Happy Sunday everyone! Ava says "smile!" She's wearing her smile Pariero hoodie 😊. 















😊


----------



## michimom (Oct 5, 2015)

Awww so cute!! Where do you find coats with sleeves? None of the sweaters or coats we have bought have sleeves like that one does.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Ava looks very cute and warm in that coat! We went on a long walk today too. I love autumn as well... if only winter didn't come afterwards. :laughing5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aww Ava your such a little baby how adorable do you look in your pariero smiley! You always make me smile. 
I'm glad you both had a nice walk and coffee, I love Autumn too as it means Christmas is on its way


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

michimom said:


> Awww so cute!! Where do you find coats with sleeves? None of the sweaters or coats we have bought have sleeves like that one does.



Thank you so much! That particular hoodie is very comfy and warm for Ava. It is by a brand called Paris erotica. You can find this brand on Pariero-la.com. Also Check out brands Wooflink, Louisdog and Hip doggie on doggiecoutureshop.com. I know from personal experience that these brands have warm hoodies and coats with sleeves and very well made. There is a coupon code "fabulous" for 25% off. And there are often sales where you can get even bigger savings during holidays if you sign up on the mail list.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww Ava looks very cute and warm in that coat! We went on a long walk today too. I love autumn as well... if only winter didn't come afterwards. :laughing5:



Thanks so much Camille! Ava was very warm and comfy in her hoodie. There's so much wildlife where we live. Have you ever really sat back and watched the tiny creatures at work? I never really have until lately. Watching the squirrels and chipmunks just living life and doing what they can to survive in nature. This walk was really good for me, just the medicine I needed to feed my thoughts and realize what's important. 
It's probably much colder where you live? Tomorrow our temps will reach near 80 and same for Tuesday. I'll be looking forward to that. I hope you've had a great Sunday! Hugs to Lilo and Rocky.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aww Ava your such a little baby how adorable do you look in your pariero smiley! You always make me smile.
> I'm glad you both had a nice walk and coffee, I love Autumn too as it means Christmas is on its way



Ava says she's so happy to make you smile and to spread joy to anyone who needs it. She is a tiny little angel packed in a chihuahuas body lol. I'm so thankful for the relationship we have. 
Autumn is so pretty. The leaves changing colors my favorite part of the season. Christmas is great too, though I dread the cold weather 😖


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Camille! Ava was very warm and comfy in her hoodie. There's so much wildlife where we live. Have you ever really sat back and watched the tiny creatures at work? I never really have until lately. Watching the squirrels and chipmunks just living life and doing what they can to survive in nature. This walk was really good for me, just the medicine I needed to feed my thoughts and realize what's important.
> It's probably much colder where you live? Tomorrow our temps will reach near 80 and same for Tuesday. I'll be looking forward to that. I hope you've had a great Sunday! Hugs to Lilo and Rocky.


Aww yeah I know what you mean, during my recent trip to Canada I spent a lot of time doing that. It was a much needed break from city life! I swear I never noticed how much wildlife there is in my hometown before. I was a bit shocked to see huge birds of prey flying over my mum's house and hearing coyotes at night. Either I forgot what it is to live there or I must not have paid enough attention when I was younger. lol I would be so scared for my chis over there. :laughing5: 

And wow near 80?? That's like 26C! That's amazing, enjoy! It's definitely not as nice here. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your walk with Ava ! She looks so cute an cozy in her smile hoodie . My girls will be getting a lot of wear out of there smile hoodies too this season !!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Glad you enjoyed your walk with Ava ! She looks so cute an cozy in her smile hoodie . My girls will be getting a lot of wear out of there smile hoodies too this season !!



Thanks so much Elaina. I forgot just how nice a hoodie that one is. I can def see getting loads of use out of that one this winter and Ava seemed so happy and comfortable in it. She even took a nice peaceful nap in it. I really hope Pariero comes out with similar styled hoodies like this one for every day wear. I hope my package is on time tomorrow. I'm so excited about it.
I saw some cute Oscar Newman sweaters on eBay just tonight. But they are already priced kinda high. What size do you think is best for Ava?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww yeah I know what you mean, during my recent trip to Canada I spent a lot of time doing that. It was a much needed break from city life! I swear I never noticed how much wildlife there is in my hometown before. I was a bit shocked to see huge birds of prey flying over my mum's house and hearing coyotes at night. Either I forgot what it is to live there or I must not have paid enough attention when I was younger. lol I would be so scared for my chis over there. :laughing5:
> 
> 
> 
> And wow near 80?? That's like 26C! That's amazing, enjoy! It's definitely not as nice here. :lol:



There are loads of coyote around here and raccoons too. Actually the raccoons love to climb up the trees around here and at night you can hear them getting in a scuffle over food😩😳! But I never knew they could climb trees, they can get wayyyy up there.
I will thoroughly enjoy the warm weather ☀❤


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Elaina. I forgot just how nice a hoodie that one is. I can def see getting loads of use out of that one this winter and Ava seemed so happy and comfortable in it. She even took a nice peaceful nap in it. I really hope Pariero comes out with similar styled hoodies like this one for every day wear. I hope my package is on time tomorrow. I'm so excited about it.
> I saw some cute Oscar Newman sweaters on eBay just tonight. But they are already priced kinda high. What size do you think is best for Ava?


me too. I hope Pariero offers more hoodies just like the smile one. a lot of whats so nice about it is the material. its just so soft and so , its so comfy on the girls. 
me too. hope your package with the Bibbidi sweater set arrives tomorrow. I think it will ! 
its so hard to say on what size ON for Ava. a lot depends on which ON you pick. cause the white Christmas sweater in XXS runs different than the pink teacup and gingerbread man sweaters . it runs a lot smaller. at least for Minnie it does. 
its possible that ON sizing may not be good for Ava ... cause Minnie is a size XS in the teacup sweater. 
I ordered the xxs pink teacup sweater for Ellie, so , i'll post pics of it when I get it so you can see. xs in that style would be way too big for Ava. its Minnies size. so, not sure if the xxs would work or not. def. xxs would be too small for her in the white Christmas sweater.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> me too. I hope Pariero offers more hoodies just like the smile one. a lot of whats so nice about it is the material. its just so soft and so , its so comfy on the girls.
> 
> me too. hope your package with the Bibbidi sweater set arrives tomorrow. I think it will !
> 
> ...



Yes I agree on the material it really is so nice. Remember the cheetah one too? With the balls in the hood? I don't remember if Ellie has that one? I have the houndstooth one too and it fits Bailey nicely. 
Okay, I'll wait until you get Ellie Maes sweater. I agree...ON just may nit work for her. I'm hoping to find at least 1 or 2 styles that could work. I do like that raspberry Pom Pom one with the sequence. Something like that may work for Ava.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, happy Sunday Ava! You look beautiful and all warm and cozy in your smile hoodie.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Aww, happy Sunday Ava! You look beautiful and all warm and cozy in your smile hoodie.


Thanks! I love that hoodie on Ava. And she did seem to really enjoy wearing it all of today. I'm hoping Pariero will make more hoodies like this one this season. I've seen a polka dot one on YouTube and it's so pretty and warm looking. Carolina wants one


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Meoshia, Ava looks as beautiful as the scenery. She really is a stunning dog!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> There are loads of coyote around here and raccoons too. Actually the raccoons love to climb up the trees around here and at night you can hear them getting in a scuffle over food😩😳! But I never knew they could climb trees, they can get wayyyy up there.
> I will thoroughly enjoy the warm weather ☀❤


Oh yeah we get a lot of raccoons in my hometown too. I love them, I think they're so cute! hehe


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful day for a walk! We were going to take the girls downtown Sarasota Springs yesterday but it was SNOWING! I am not ready for this big change yet....it is supposed to warm up this weekend. 
I just got the smiley hoodie from Elaine along with some other warm goodies, can't wait to use it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh yeah we get a lot of raccoons in my hometown too. I love them, I think they're so cute! hehe



My friend Dominique has a raccoon that kinda lives at her house now. I think her mom actually named the little guy. He has an injured leg poor thing. And now recently another injury so they feed him. Poor little guy has been through a lot.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Beautiful day for a walk! We were going to take the girls downtown Sarasota Springs yesterday but it was SNOWING! I am not ready for this big change yet....it is supposed to warm up this weekend.
> 
> I just got the smiley hoodie from Elaine along with some other warm goodies, can't wait to use it.



Hi Deb! Oh no don't say Snow?! I can't believe it's snowing there already. I'm not ready for any. Hopefully it's a long way away lol. You know how freezing it can get here. 
Awe love Elaina, she has been amazing to all of USA. She is definitely our angel when it comes to dressing our pups. I can't wait to see your girls in their things.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Meoshia, Ava looks as beautiful as the scenery. She really is a stunning dog!



Thank you so much! She is truly a special little girl. I love every moment I get to spend with her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Super cute!



Thanks so much Christie!😀


----------

